# Halley's a model. Echo's not. XD



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Here, we have Halley showing off how pretty he is and Echo..well, Echo has better things to be doing!

Halley, being cute.









He's getting independent. He may move out soon!









Red bell peppers are his favorite veggie. Can you tell? XP









I love his little veggie face.










And here's Echo.
Oh wow, is she gonna sit still and behave???









Of course not!
"I found a string, Mom!!!!"









Trying to make her hold still...









Then she decided the camera looked fun to eat...









and thus ended our photoshoot.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, they are both so cute.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

*awww I love those pics*

great photos..they are very sweet...


----------



## hilary (May 22, 2009)

They're adorable!


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you sure that Halley isn't a flesh eating Cockatiel? That so called veggie face looks pretty suspicious!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

great pics! I'm in awe of Halley's crest! I just love how long that top crest feather is and how it gently curves up!! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

sweetrsue, haha, now that I look at him he does look a bit like a zombie. 

And babybreau, I swear, Halley's crest has grown over the last few months. It looks silly when his crest is all the way up, hehe.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Such pretty birds  I can't wait until Spike has a pretty tail like Halley does.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe. You've got yourself a pair of beautiful 'tiels.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's another photo I got of Echo that day, which just melts my heart with its cuteness.


----------



## Diabolical (Jan 24, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Such pretty birds  I can't wait until Spike has a pretty tail like Halley does.


I know how you feel. My Squiggles is moulting and has hardly any tail feathers  in fact only one, but the new ones are growing. This is her first moult - she is only 4 months old.


----------



## DJ83 (May 17, 2009)

both of them are so cute


----------



## Jordan S. (May 5, 2009)

i think echo's prettier though, i love greys


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Love their colors! Very cute!


----------

